
10 best pieces of advice for entrepreneurs from movie heroes - naturaily
http://naturaily.com/blog/post/10-best-pieces-of-advice-for-entrepreneurs-from-movie-heroes
======
davidw
Another one might be Indiana Jones who "cuts the Gordian knot" by whipping out
his gun and blowing the sword-fighter guy away rather than going through with
the big fight scene. Always look for a quick way around a problem.

~~~
suler
Nice one! I think I'm gonna write part two. More ideas are warmly welcomed :)

